# Asterion Moloc of the Minotaurs



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Needed a break from Eldar! My Bro bought me this dude for my birthday back in April and I only just go round to him:
































He was a real pleasure to paint and was my first time out using metallics from the new paint range - have to say, they were great to work with.

The brass armour started out as Charadon Granite washed with black. Next I drybrushed quite heavily with the new Brass Scorpion metallic. The turquoise verdigris was done by carefully brushing a mix of hawk turquoise, blue glaze and lahmian medium into the recesses of the model. Then another couple of light drybrushes with brass scorpion and golden griffon. A smattering of light washes in various recesses with black, brown and sepia washes for some shading and definition finished it off.

Nick.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah! He loocks awsome! God job there ^^)


----------

